# Wilson is Home!!!!!!



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Yesterday afternoon I got an email from the lady who was keeping Wilson, asking if there was any way we could pick him up earlier. So we drove the 3 hrs round trip and picked him up last night!!!!!!!!!

He was wonderful in the car- he didn't like his carrier, so I let him ride on the backseat and I sat next to him. He laid down and would sit up every now and then.

When we got home he was excited to run outside on his leash, he used the potty (number 1 and number 2) and then we brought him inside. We introduced him to the living room first, and he was very funny- he rolled around and ran between me and my husband. Then we took him into the kitchen and he looked around- he doesn't seem very interested in his water- or his food, so I am a bit worried about that. 

He seems to be a bit nervous when we are standing up- so when standing we have been trying to make slow movements while making reassuring sounds. 

He seems to be adjusting well so far! 

Thankfully, my husband has today off work- since we weren't planning on picking him up until Thursday I had only scheduled Friday and Monday off of work. 


He is pretty grungy- they have had a lot of rain where he was living, so today he will be getting a bath! 


I took this last night 









We made it through our first night. Wilson did very very well. We were all wound up and excited, so none of us had an easy time going to sleep. 

I showed Wilson his bed, and then my husband and I got into bed. Thankfully, he isn't big enough to jump up on our bed. He tried, and we just ignored him- it only took him about 15 minutes to stop trying and to settle down. We were just drifting off to sleep when I heard him start growling I looked down to the floor, and he was looking at himself in the mirrored closet door! He was growling and backing away slowly- he was really scared of the mirror dog! So at 10 to 11:00, my husband covered the bottom portion of the closet doors so Wilson couldn't see himself. 

He slept most of the night- either in his bed or on the floor at the end of our bed. At 2:00 AM when I got up to go to the bathroom, he got very excited, so I spent a couple of minutes with him, and then got back into bed. He tried to jump up on the bed one or two more times- but ignoring him seems to work- and he stops right away. 

Oh- and no accidents all night!!! 

Can anyone tell me- how can 6 lbs of fur sounds like a herd of elephants going up and down the stairs!??!!







I was worried he would be have a hard time with the stairs, uh- no need to worry there-- he flies up and down them so fast! 

I can't tell y'all how happy I am to have him here- I have been waiting for him so long, and he is wonderful! And oh so cute!!!
















I will post more pictures tonight, after his bath!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh I'm so glad for you that Wilson is home now.














That's great that things are going so well so quickly. He's a cutie!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Same here he is to cute.. How old is Wilson 
PS I love he's name


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a little doll Wilson is!!! and I am so thrilled and excited for you! 
It sounds like Wilson is going to settle in very quickly in his new home!! I bet he is going to just love all the attention!!!
Best wishes to you all!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

That's great!







I'm so happy for you and Wilson! He looks adorable - even dirty!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations!! He's a cutie pie!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congradulations! I know you are very excited to have Wilson home with you. He is a real cutie.

Herd of elephants







sometimes we refer to that sound as "Thundering Paws!"


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

So glad that Wilson has come home. I have thought of him often and glad he is in his forever home







He looks like a doll.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

yippee














, I know it is so hard to sleep the fist night. You worry so much and you keep one eye open to make sure they are ok. Sounds like he had a grand time last night and was so happy so come home with you. 
congrats.








He is very cute.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats!! I know you must be VERY excited. He's so cute. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What a cutie







Congrats to you on your new love!Sounds like he settled right in.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Congrats, he's so cute


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Nov 1 2005, 05:48 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

He is 1.5 yrs.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you all for the congratulations. I am so happy! and I think he is too. He follws me around and whenever I say anything to him, or even just look at him his little tail gets to wagging.









Although, he is so tired- and as I move from room to room he sighs but follows. I think he wants me to sit down so he can get some sleep. 

Few Questions: 

He has only drank one tiny bit of water. I keep taking him in to the kitchen and try to get him to drink- the only way he will is if I put some on my finger, and he licks it off. I don't want to encourage that, but I also don't want him to be thirsty! Suggestions?

He also hasn't eaten. She didn't feed him dinner last night because of the long car ride, she gave me some of the food she gives him- and I put it down as soon as we got home last night. He doesn't seem interested in it, she also told me he isn't a big eater. But it's no wonder, she has fed him cheap stuff that is a really large kibble. So I put some of the food I bought in with it- and he did eat two small pieces. I won't worry about not eating until tomorrow- but I am worried about him not drinking. 

He is really grungy and stinky- do y'all think it's ok if I give him a bath now, or should I wait one more day?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What an expressive face Wilson has! He looks a little worried, doesn't he? Like he really isn't sure what is going on yet!

Congratulations!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 1 2005, 08:02 AM
> *What an expressive face Wilson has! He looks a little worried, doesn't he? Like he really isn't sure what is going on yet!
> 
> Congratulations!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115594*


[/QUOTE]

Yeah, we had only been home about 45 minutes when I took that picture, I am sure it will be awhile before he isn't nervous. This is his fourth (and last) home in 1.5 yrs! Poor little guy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is a cutie and a very lucky boy! I'd go ahead and give him a bath. I bet he'll feel a lot better being clean and fluffy, etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sometimes dogs get fussy about a change in water, too. It's often recommended when you travel that you bring along a jug of the water your dog is used to.

I agree that if he needs to drink some water today. These toy breed dogs can get dehydrated really fast. You can always force water down with an eyedropper. I have one of those big ones for babies. They are handy to have on hand anyway.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

He seems to like licking ice as well, so I will keep putting a few pieces of ice down for him- just to keep him drinking, and maybe onces he isn't so nervous he will drink from his bowl.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You might want to try putting some in a paper cup. I know that sounds weird but my guys will always drink water if I put it in a cup and hold it up to their mouths.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

He is just amazingly precious!!







I love his little face.... WHat a darling !


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so happy for you and glad that the first night went OK. I agree with Marj about the water. I have a syringe (without a needle) and if I notice that one of the girls isn't drinking I put some water in the syringe and insert it at the side of their mouth and then give them the water that way. Do it slowly but once they get the water then maybe they'll decide to take a drink from the bowl or cup.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

















































I am so happy for you, he is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The one I have is the medicine dropper from the First Years. I got it at either Target or Walmart for just a couple of dollars in their baby section. It's great for water, Pepto Bismal, etc.

Here is a picture of it on an Ebay listing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=20405


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations on getting Wilson. Is he used to drinking from a bowl? Bijou drinks from a Guinea pig bottle. Best wishes for a happy life together.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Wilson is super cute







! Can you remind me.......why has he had 3 previous homes? I think he is home for good now! He is really a cute guy. Congrats.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I love him! He's soooo cute! I definately think you should bathe him. I think it will be a good bonding experience for the 2 of you. Plus them you can cuddle him in a towel afterwards!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Update!

I ended up taking the day off work, and we have had a blast. 

I did give him a bath, he didn't let me do too much around his face, but that's ok- the major dirt and stink is off. 

I ran out and got the syringe style medicine dispenser as well as the dropper kind (thanks for the tip ladies!). He did drink two syringes full of water, so that was good. I am going to call the woman who had him before and find out if he is used to drinking from a bowl or from one of those bottles. He does know _how_ to drink from the bowl, because he did it once. He still hasn't eaten more than a few pieces of kibble- it's like he is scared. He cautiously walks up to the bowl, grabs a couple of pieces and runs away with it. So maybe the other dogs bullied him? 

Some one asked about his history and why I am his fourth home; his original breeder sold him to another breeder, who never bred him- I don't know if there is some imperfection with him that makes him not desirable, that breeder sold him to another breeder who wanted to breed him with poodles to make malte-poos, she didn't breed him either- she said the poodles didn't like him. So now he is here, and I am so glad! 

He is such a snuggle bunny, and very funny. We played a lot today- my mom had sent a package of stuff for her new "grand-dog" and one of the toys is a squeeky rubber fish that he _loves_! We have been tossing that thing about, and playing hide and seek with it all day!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats on your new baby, he's absolutely adorable! What a great name!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't believe you let him try for 15 minutes to jump up on the bed!







You are stronger than me!







I would have either been on the floor with him or he would have been on my pillow in a heartbeat!









Congrats! He is a cutie!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

He is such a sweetheart!!














Congratulations, Sounds like you are having a blast.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Wilson is so adorable!!! How exciting!! Miko also cried a few times the first night we got him (he was 12 weeks old). We would get up and play with him (of course then he would stop crying). The next night he was completely quiet!! I am sure he isn't eating as well becuase of the change to a new environment. He is such a cutie







.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

We had a bit of a rough evening last night- he still wasn't drinking anything. He was getting lethargic, and I was just all around concerned. 

I called a friend who knows a lot about dogs, and she has a sister that breeds small dogs so she called her. The sister said small dogs get low blood sugar if they have gone a while without eating (he had gone close to 36 hrs!), she suggested I give him some corn syrup and then mix corn syrup in water and force it down him if I have to. So I put some corn syrup on my finger, and rubbed some in his mouth, and then I used the syringe dispenser to get some of the syrup/water into him. Within a couple of minutes he started to perk up- and then I put some of the syrup/water on his food and he ate! 

Around 10:00 last night he walked right up to his water bowl and drank. I was so relieved! 

My husband is home sick today so he will keep an eye on him and make sure he continues drinking. 

As an aside- the stupid woman I got him from wasn't home when I tried calling last night, so I left a message, and she called back after I had already started with the syrup water she said "OH, he can go 3-4 days without drinking any water. I wouldn't start to worry until day 3". Are you kidding!?!? And she breeds toy poodles and is supposed to know about little dogs!!! Ugg, I am so glad I got him away from her and her mean dogs.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

3-4 DAYS?!?!??!?!?









Is she nuts? :new_Eyecrazy: 

You might want to get some Nutrical to have on hand just in case this happens again. It works just like the corn syrup but its a paste. You can just rub it on the roof of his mouth. It is sticky. Most dogs love the stuff and have no problem taking it.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the tip on the Nutrical, I will pick some up today.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations on Wilson's arrival, you must be so excited and he is gorgeous








I would say he is just settling in and that could be why his isn't eating enough, but I am sure once he is confident in his new surroundings he will begin to relax and eat and drink. He is so lucky you have him now and he has a forever loving home, poor little guy has had a lot of changes to cope with in his short little life.
I too have Nutrical on hand at all times because Scooby is such a fussy eater and if he goes all day without eating I will give him that just to make sure he is nourished and he loves that stuff.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Getting Wilson earlier than planned has caused some issues. We both stayed home with him yesterday, but I had to come back to work today- and won't be able to take a day off until Friday. My husband is home sick today, but will be returning to work tomorrow. Since we got him early I didn't have the pet gate yet, and now my husband has to leave him alone for a couple of hours to go to the doctor. He did a little test- and left him alone for 10 minutes and ran to the store. When my husband was walking up to the house he could hear Wilson crying and barking!









Poor little guy has been through so much, and I know he is nervous and scared. I am getting a pet gate on my way home from work tonight, so that tomorrow we will have him confined to the kitchen- I hope this helps him stay calm. I am worried about leaving him for the whole day tomorrow- especially since he isn't eating and drinking the right amounts yet. 

I am also going to pick up the Nutrical tonight, so I hope that helps.

He still isn't drinking enough, and only peed a tiny bit this morning. 


Feeling guilty,
Nervous new mommy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

This is a big adjustment for him so his eating and pottying may be off for a few days. Have you taken him to the vet yet to make sure he is ok? You should try to do that in the first few days.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Because we weren't supposed to get him until Thursday- I had made the appointment for next Monday. So we will go then.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Update:

Wilson has been home for 5 days, and he is doing so well. He has started eating almost all his food at each feeding, and he is finally drinking more water. 

He has only had two accidents- and the last one was totally my fault; he was sleeping when I was ready to go to bed, so I didn't wake him to take him out, and some time during the night he had an accident. 

He won't sleep in the bed we got him- instead he took over a pillow that fell off of our bed- and now it's his.









He isn't telling us when he needs to go out- so we are taking him out at set times, out the same door, and saying the same phrase, and hopeing that soon he will start letting us know when he needs to go. 

He has very good manners- one soft "Wilson, No." and he stops whatever he is doing and sits down! 

He is doing very well when we leave him; he doesn't make a mess and he doesn't cry or bark too much (just when we first leave).

He is still adjusting to riding in the car - his whole little body just shakes. 

He is trusting us more and more every day- he no longer cringes when we are standing up.

He did great at the groomer's, but because of lots of teeny tiny mats unders his legs, chin, and tail he had to be totally shaved down. 

Here's his latest picture in his new sweater and laying on my favorite pink sweatshirt.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

He is a cutie!!!








Glad he is starting to adjust. He sounds like a sweet-heart!


----------

